
Elon Musk Has Delivery Issues - kawera
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/elon-musk-has-delivery-issues?mbid=social_twitter&currentPage=all
======
sunstone
Seems to me more like the NewYorker has circulation issues.

------
celticninja
Perhaps failing to meet targets 20 times is because they are setting high
targets for thrmselves.

